# Play Sand



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Can I put Play Sand In my Leopard Geckos Tank? I posted this in the reptile section but noone has replied.


----------



## dunkinuts (Aug 9, 2006)

i wouldn't see why not, but make sure to get the highest quality you can find.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I already bought it, It was supposed to go in with my Piranhas but that didnt work and my Geckos tank needs the sand changed. So I thought I could use that.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

m.a.t.t.L said:


> Can I put Play Sand In my Leopard Geckos Tank? I posted this in the reptile section but noone has replied.


Give it some time. People WILL answer. I garauntee it!

MOVED


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

So does anybody know?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not suggested

http://www.geocities.com/geckodistrict/leopard.html



> Substrate: There is an abundance of products on the market that claim to be safe substrates. Most however are not safe to use. A substrate is what you put on the bottom of the cage for the lizard to walk around on. If a Leopard Gecko ingests any of the substrate accidentally the substrate must pass through the digestive system. Trust me they will ingest substrate, sometimes on purpose. If it does not easily pass through the digestive system compaction will occur. *Compaction is an extreme blockage of the digestive tract and is often fatal. Some substrates that I consider unsafe because they can cause compaction are: sand, orchid bark, crushed walnut shells, lizard litter, gravel, aquarium gravel, and coconut fiber. The safest substrate is using paper towels or plain newspaper.* For any leopard geckos that are younger than six months I advise using paper towels or plain newspaper until they are at leat six months old. Young Leopard Geckos get compacted very easy even with some of the close to safe products like calcium carbonate substrate. Once the Leopard Gecko is Six months or older you can then switch to Calcium sand. Calcium sand is not fully digested no matter what it claims. The stuff just does not break down completly. Though it does break down some and is much less likly to cause compaction than regular sand. I advise using esu caclium sand because they have finer particles.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if you are willing to take the risk of lossing your lizards as a result of them digesting the sand then go for it but if you are not willing to take that risk then get some better sand that is safe and will pass through there digestive system without doing any harm to there insides.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok what do you guys recomend? Forest Bark maybe?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This might help also. CLICK


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

With my leo's I play it safe and don't use any sand at all. I have carpet in all 3 of my leo viv's.
You should look into it. It's safe and very easy to clean.

Cheers!
Trev


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

And HERE


----------

